# [Question] Nxserver

## bouriquo

Hello à tous,

J'avais déjà installé y à pas mal de temps la version nxserver-freenx et je viens de m'appercevoir qu'il y avait maintenant une nxserver-freeediton de nomachine. Savez-vous laquel est la plus à jour, la mieux suivi et qui fonctionne le mieux sachant que pour la version freenx j'avais jamais vraiment eu de soucis mais bon je préfère me renseigner au cas ou  :Very Happy: 

D'avance merci

----------

## bouriquo

Re,

Personne ne sait ? De plus j'ai l'impression que freenx n'est plus suivi   :Confused: 

D'avance merci

----------

## Bio

Salut Bouriquo.

Pour ma part j'utilise nxserver-freenx depuis quelques années et j'en suis très satisfait. Je peux t'assurer qu'il est mis à jour puisque je l'ai récemment (1 mois) updaté via portage.

----------

## bouriquo

Ah bon pourtant quand on regarde sur le site la derniere version date de 2008 :s.

Sinon pour faire un ssh en local ssh 127.0.0.1 il y a quelques choses à modifier ?? car j'ai systématiquement un timeout alors que si je fais avec l'adress ip ca marche très bien :s

Car en fait j'ai ce message d'erreur la avec nxserver-freeedition

NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 14516

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 285 Setting the preferred NX options

NX> 200 Connected to address: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx on port: xxxx

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 3.4.0-8 - LFE

NX> 105 Hello NXCLIENT - Version 3.4.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 3.4.0

NX> 105 Set shell_mode: shell

NX> 105 Set auth_mode: password

NX> 105 Login 

NX> 101 User: xxxx

NX> 500 ERROR: Operation timeout in communication with SSH server

NX> 999 Bye.

NX> 280 Exiting on signal: 15

----------

